#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Thailand and Asia News >  >  > Business, Finance & Economics in Thailand >  >  Only 30 Per Cent Of Factories Re-open After Thai Flood

## Mid

*Only 30 Per Cent Of Factories Re-open After Thai Flood*

*BANGKOK,* Jan 31 (Bernama) -- Only about 30 per cent of the  888  factories hit by Thailand's worst flooding in decades have re-opened a  month after the floodwaters receded.

 Deputy Government spokesperson Charitrat Jantarubegsa said today 258 factories have resumed operations as at Jan 27.

 In a move to alleviate their hardship, the government has decided to  waive import tariffs on raw materials and machinery estimated at 21.5  billion Baht (about RM2.15 billion).

 He said the Cabinet meeting today also approved a proposal to waive  import tariffs on five items -- PVC plastic, aluminium cans, aluminium  can caps, washing machines and refrigerators -- from Jan 1 until June  30.

 The move is necessary because local factories have not been able to  meet the demand with manufacturing plants affected by the floods, he  said after the Cabinet meeting here.

 The floods, which hit the country in stages from July last year and  ended last month, inundated about one-third of Thailand, affecting more  than 4.2 million families, while seven industrial estates were badly  hit, affecting close to one million workers.

 bernama.com

----------


## Sailing into trouble

In Thailand any welfare net? I know people flooded out got a small fee. Does this mean that the factories will not reopen, or just that it will take time?

----------


## bushwacker

The small fee was 5000 baht ($17) which was paid out if you had signed up during the flood time when you were living under water, could prove damage and used gas to go to the government to collect the money (3 trips for us).  

500b is the cost of a cheap bottle of wine or a case of beer ... before the cost of the gas!

 :smiley laughing:

----------


## robuzo

One of my company's clients built a brand spankin' new foundry, state-of-the-art technology (if you believe them, which I actually do), in Ayuthaya and had it online for about a month before it was submerged. It is still not operational. They are putting on a brave face publicly, but I am pretty sure they are none too pleased.

----------


## watdog

ayuttaya got killed.

still isnt close to recovered.

everyman for himself.

people are beginning to see a pattern and not even fix shit as it will merely be destroyed again in the "next flood".

all the records were destroyed at ayutthaya hospital. a circus.

dispense meds like they are feeding ducks.

----------


## BobR

> One of my company's clients built a brand spankin' new foundry, state-of-the-art technology (if you believe them, which I actually do), in Ayuthaya and had it online for about a month before it was submerged. It is still not operational. They are putting on a brave face publicly, but I am pretty sure they are none too pleased.


Simply from a management perspective, it would be very difficult to justify spending a lot of money to replace/repair this factory when there is nothing to prevent the same thing from happening next year.  It's also very doubtful they could obtain insurance under those conditions.  

Also, from a career standpoint, I would not want to be the executive who authorized the repair expense if the same thing were to happen again next year or shortly after.

----------


## watdog

no doubt.

fork in the road ahead.

----------


## robuzo

> Originally Posted by robuzo
> 
> 
> One of my company's clients built a brand spankin' new foundry, state-of-the-art technology (if you believe them, which I actually do), in Ayuthaya and had it online for about a month before it was submerged. It is still not operational. They are putting on a brave face publicly, but I am pretty sure they are none too pleased.
> 
> 
> Simply from a management perspective, it would be very difficult to justify spending a lot of money to replace/repair this factory when there is nothing to prevent the same thing from happening next year.  It's also very doubtful they could obtain insurance under those conditions.  
> 
> Also, from a career standpoint, I would not want to be the executive who authorized the repair expense if the same thing were to happen again next year or shortly after.


I'm wondering the same thing. They claim to be pulling out all the stops to get it operating again ASAP. Not sure what they are thinking or what assurances they have had. This is a major company that has announced plans to open other plants in Thailand, so you'd think the Thais will want to keep them happy.

----------


## kmart

> Originally Posted by robuzo
> 
> 
> One of my company's clients built a brand spankin' new foundry, state-of-the-art technology (if you believe them, which I actually do), in Ayuthaya and had it online for about a month before it was submerged. It is still not operational. They are putting on a brave face publicly, but I am pretty sure they are none too pleased.
> 
> 
> Simply from a management perspective, it would be very difficult to justify spending a lot of money to replace/repair this factory when there is nothing to prevent the same thing from happening next year.  It's also very doubtful they could obtain insurance under those conditions.  
> 
> Also, from a career standpoint, I would not want to be the executive who authorized the repair expense if the same thing were to happen again next year or shortly after.


Good point. There will also be a large crime wave spreading outwards from the affected areas now, as those now-unemployed people seek money.

----------


## watdog

1/3 operational is pulling out all the stops?

thai politicians, like all others, will promise anything.

they have huge problems here and do little but stuff their pockets.

----------


## watdog

more bikes ripped off, cars, home break ins, robbery.

it's for fukin real in ayutthaya prov.

no work to be found either.

adds to the whole red/yellow shirt shit.

----------


## robuzo

> 1/3 operational is pulling out all the stops?
> 
> thai politicians, like all others, will promise anything.
> 
> they have huge problems here and do little but stuff their pockets.


I meant that the company is pulling out all the stops. Not sure if they aren't throwing good money after bad, but the Japanese are nothing if not cocksure.

----------


## watdog

this will always be a flood zone.

cheap labor has its limits and at least one must consider relocating intra-country.

my error on the company vs gov point.

----------


## Butterfly

it's a fucking nuclear bomb, some of those companies are going to lose 3 quarters of revenues and will need another 12 months to recover fully

fucked is being polite, they are beyond fucked, above all with a new flood coming next year

at least the government have their priority straight, they are going to bring back Jesus so he can walk on water and save those factories workers

----------


## watdog

thai news is warning about the rainy season already.

people are scared and very tentative. in spite of the buddhist bullshit.

----------


## robuzo

> this will always be a flood zone.
> 
> cheap labor has its limits and at least one must consider relocating intra-country.
> 
> my error on the company vs gov point.


If you build a nuclear plant on a beach in the country that gave the world the word "tsunami" why not put an expensive factory in a flood zone? What could go wrong?

----------


## watdog

connecting the historical dots aint a strong point here.

making _personal_ short-term profit at the cost of screwing the country is.

----------


## Pumpui

> cheap labor has its limits .


 
Sure does but at least it can swim unlike the factories      :smiley laughing:

----------


## Mid

*Ideal Jacobs to relocate production from Thailand to avoid flood repeat*

*PETALING JAYA (Feb 8, 2012):* ACE  Market-listed Ideal Jacobs (Malaysia) Corp Bhd will relocate its entire  production facilities in Thailand, which were hit by the recent floods  there, to China, at an estimated cost of Baht 1.3 million (RM130,000).

 "The production in (subsidiary) Ideal Jacobs Corp Thailand Ltd (IJT)  was adversely affected by the flood in Thailand since November 2011 as  most of the employees were unable to travel to and from the factory.  Fortunately, the production line, machinery and equipment located on the  first floor of the factory were not affected by the flood," said Ideal  Jacobs in a filing with Bursa Malaysia today.

 "As IJT is situated in the south of Bangkok and at the river gateway  to ocean, it has a high risk exposure to flood. Thus, the management has  taken steps to prevent the recurrence of similar incident by relocating  the production facilities from Thailand to China," it said, adding that  the relocation will have no significant impact on the earnings of the  group.

 The group said there is sufficient floor space in its China factory  to house the relocation of production facilities. The inventories will  be shipped to China as well.

 "The production staff will be laid off in accordance with the  Thailand Labour Law and is estimated to cost Baht 1 million (RM100,000),  (while) the estimated cost of relocating the production facilities to  China is Baht 1,300,000 (RM130,000)," said Ideal Jacobs.

 The sales and distribution functions will be maintained in Thailand to enable IJT to expand its market share.

thesundaily.my

----------


## hazz

Its got to be a stunning small production line that can be relocted on a budget of 1m baht, but i do wonder how many of those 70% factories will ever reopen, given that if the restart costs are simular rebuild costs it would be natural to reconsider the echnomics of a thai workforce over some other contry.

I don't think we are likly to get floolds this year that are anything like last years, even if by some unfortunate mirrical we get 1 in 10 year weather two years in a row. The governmet seem to have announced  a shift in dam managment practices and they are not going to allow the dams to fill protecting the summer rice crop from wetseason flooding and save capacity for the monsoon season flood mitigation.

Its going to take years to build  infustructure to reverse the last 50 years of flood managment neglect, necesitating these harsh 'either or' decisions on the government. And this year further factory flooding is going to have a much harsher long term effect on the country's factory workers than would flooding the rice crop on aricultural workers.

----------


## Kurgen

At least they will be paid 300 baht a day when they do get back to work.

----------


## Zampan0

I googled: "bangkok future flood protection plans". 

A great many things are being done. Experts from Holland & around the world are in Thailand now and are all involved in preventing future flooding as was seen. It can and will be accomplished. The wild card is climate change. Many countrys are experiencing unusual flooding and other unprecedented weather conditions. I personally go allong with moving industry outside of Bangkok as a precautionary action. From reading, industry contribuates greatly to the lack of soil compaction which is a large part of the problem. One way or another Thailand will overcome the problem.

----------


## jingjing

> The small fee was 5000 baht ($17) which was paid out if you had signed up during the flood time when you were living under water, could prove damage and used gas to go to the government to collect the money (3 trips for us). 
> 
> 500b is the cost of a cheap bottle of wine or a case of beer ... before the cost of the gas!


 
I think you will find that 5000 baht is more than 17 dollars

----------


## Rural Surin

> no doubt.
> 
> fork in the road ahead.


Yes. More than a fork, my friend.

----------


## Mid

> Thailand





> It can and will be accomplished.


want to buy a bridge ?

----------


## hazz

^thats being a little unkind, he hasn't been here long enough to realse that thailand is the international hub of 'saying is the same as doing'

----------


## Lorenzo

When the flooding started I went to The Philippines for a month. Just not interested in any of this Thai flooding stupidity. It would be nice to see all the factories just give Thailand the finger and leave Thailand.... Addios Khun Thai

----------


## ralphlsasser

> The small fee was 5000 baht ($17) which was paid out if you had signed up during the flood time when you were living under water, could prove damage and used gas to go to the government to collect the money (3 trips for us). 
> 
> 500b is the cost of a cheap bottle of wine or a case of beer ... before the cost of the gas!


5,000 baht = $161.00 USD :Smile:

----------


## ralphlsasser

> thai news is warning about the rainy season already.
> 
> people are scared and very tentative. in spite of the buddhist bullshit.


"Buddhist bullshit"  :smiley laughing:

----------


## Zampan0

This vid. explains the probable reason for the Thai flood. I knew of the loop current being broken when the Italian scientist brought it to public attention sometime in the latter part of 2010. If you Google - Gulf loop current stalled- or words to that effect, you will find nothing about it after 2010. It is being covered up by TPTB. Below the vid I posted a link to Lord Stirlings blogg site. There you can read his credentials and scroll down to his article on the stalled or broken Gulf Loop Current with links to govt. sites that give real time satalite images of the Gulf Stream Current that prove it is still broken.

Part 1




Part 2



Part 3




Lord Stirlings site:
Europe

A good article with charts and stuff.
BP Oil Spill Stalls Gulf Loop Current: Global Consequences if Current Fails to Reorganize

The planet is basically phuked because of the oil in the Gulf of Mexico.

----------


## Sailing into trouble

> When the flooding started I went to The Philippines for a month. Just not interested in any of this Thai flooding stupidity. It would be nice to see all the factories just give Thailand the finger and leave Thailand.... Addios Khun Thai


Why would you wish that?

----------


## Mid

*Thousands of Thais still jobless from 2011 floods*
Feb 18, 2012

*Bangkok -* More than 45,000 people have lost their jobs as a  result of  floods late last year in central Thailand, a report said  Saturday.  

  The Labour Department said 284 factories that employ more than  160,000 workers remain closed, the Nation newspaper reported.  

   Severance payouts increased this week to include 45,873 workers.  The  payouts have reached 2.25 billion baht (73 million dollars), it  said.  

  The department said many of the factories would be operating again  by late March.  

  The floods inundated the central plains and parts of Bangkok in  October and November, claiming 636 lives.  

   Prime Minister Yingluck Shinawatra wrapped up a five-day tour of  the  flooded areas Friday. 

She said total damage was estimated at 1.42   trillion baht (45 billion dollars).  

  She said her government  has a new master plan to cope with future  floods. 

It was sharply  criticized last year for lack of coordination  between the dozen state  agencies responsible for water resources.

news.monstersandcritics.com

----------


## robuzo

> One of my company's clients built a brand spankin' new foundry, state-of-the-art technology (if you believe them, which I actually do), in Ayuthaya and had it online for about a month before it was submerged. It is still not operational. They are putting on a brave face publicly, but I am pretty sure they are none too pleased.


Update: The company in question is moving all salvageable equipment to Chonburi. Bye-bye Ayuthaya (decision already disclosed in press release). I bet there is a lot of this going on.

----------


## Bettyboo

Ayudthaya does look to be really fuked, what with the future plans to use/sacrifice it as some kind of flooding zone...  :Sad:  

As I said before, but some fukwits argued: the flood will continue to impact everyone (including us) for some time; increased crime rates and general social problems are gonna make living here less pleasant even if you are not directly and/or financially affected.

----------


## robuzo

^Re-adapt the land to agriculture? One thing there will not be enough of in future is food. I don't think we will be able to say that about cars.

----------


## Thetyim

> Re-adapt the land to agriculture?


What can you grow under a metre of water?

----------


## Bettyboo

^ water-hyacinth. Can we eat it? There's a business in that stuff...

^^ The car situation in Thailand is insane, and everywhere I look they are building new dealerships...

----------


## Rocksteady

> Originally Posted by watdog
> 
> 
> 1/3 operational is pulling out all the stops?
> 
> thai politicians, like all others, will promise anything.
> 
> they have huge problems here and do little but stuff their pockets.
> 
> ...


You have to know that the Japanese have a very very distant relationship with the word 'no' - just as Thai's have with the truth!

The japanese have at least two states - tatimai (tell people what they want to hear) and hon (what you really think).  Of course the Japs told the thais that they wouldn't pull out and would get stuck into re-opening their factories.  Did they mean it?  The numbers appear to speak for themselves

----------


## Rocksteady

> Originally Posted by robuzo View Post One of my company's clients built a brand spankin' new foundry, state-of-the-art technology (if you believe them, which I actually do), in Ayuthaya and had it online for about a month before it was submerged. It is still not operational. They are putting on a brave face publicly, but I am pretty sure they are none too pleased. Update: The company in question is moving all salvageable equipment to Chonburi. Bye-bye Ayuthaya (decision already disclosed in press release). I bet there is a lot of this going on.



Arrh yes, I had a pretty strong feeling my previous post would become the new reality!

----------


## robuzo

> Originally Posted by robuzo
> 
> Re-adapt the land to agriculture?
> 
> 
> What can you grow under a metre of water?


It could be the new Tonle Sap of Thailand. Anyway, only underwater part of the year. Just have to control the depth.

----------


## Tom Sawyer

> ^Re-adapt the land to agriculture? One thing there will not be enough of in future is food. I don't think we will be able to say that about cars.


Good point. Who benefits from a car assembly plant? After the plant is built and (Burmese) contruction slaves sent packing, how many Thai people really benefit? Let's say there are 2,000 Thai workers at the Honda plant (I admit I have no idea the actual number maybe it's 12,000). The parts are assembled in Japan, sent here, and the components are put together in Thailand to make a car. The landowner benefits, the Thai partner benefits (must have a hi-so Thai partner to do biz in LOS), the Thai(Chinese) Honda Dealers benefit - and of course Honda Inc. benefits by selling their cars in Thailand at around 50% more than the market value in other foreign markets where they AREN'T made. Compared to rice farming, Thailand's number one rice exporter to the world, how do Thai people benefit (in general - those not working directly for the factory)? There must be millions of Thai who benefit from growing rice. I agree saving the rice fields from flood is a challenge - but it shouldn't be dismissed to think that a big-name manufacturer should receive more help when the overall benefit to the country of their production is far, far less important

----------


## Tom Sawyer

> The car situation in Thailand is insane, and everywhere I look they are building new dealerships...


Sometimes just down the road from each other. It's the 7-11 business model, except I always go to 7-11 - rarely to a car dealership. Clearly no territory is agreed by the car makers. Toyota seems to be the worst offender. Stoopid.

----------


## Rural Surin

> Ayudthaya does look to be really fuked, what with the future plans to use/sacrifice it as some kind of flooding zone...  
> 
> As I said before, but some fukwits argued: the flood will continue to impact everyone (including us) for some time; increased crime rates and general social problems are gonna make living here less pleasant even if you are not directly and/or financially affected.


Future flooding zone?

Less we forget, the broader Ayutthaya region is a natural flood plain. It is what it is.
Compounding such water issues by covering the rich landscape with wall-to-wall industrial parks, car parks, shopping malls, and super motorways is quite insane.

----------


## Butterfly

> She said her government has a new master plan to cope with future floods.


yeah, the new master plan is to bring back Thaksin, he will stop water like Moise did with the red sea

----------


## Seekingasylum

> Originally Posted by Bettyboo
> 
> 
> Ayudthaya does look to be really fuked, what with the future plans to use/sacrifice it as some kind of flooding zone...  
> 
> As I said before, but some fukwits argued: the flood will continue to impact everyone (including us) for some time; increased crime rates and general social problems are gonna make living here less pleasant even if you are not directly and/or financially affected.
> 
> 
> Future flooding zone?
> ...


 
..........unless one builds the appropriate dyke system.

----------


## Rural Surin

> Originally Posted by robuzo
> 
> Re-adapt the land to agriculture?
> 
> 
> What can you grow under a metre of water?


In defence, a metre of standing water was seasonal 75-100 years ago, as any water build-up to be had drained naturally or was coordinated by a complex klong system [which, of course, has been limited with mindless industrialization].

----------


## Rural Surin

> Originally Posted by Rural Surin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Bettyboo
> ...


Better yet, a developed enclosed pumping aqueduct network - directing water to less fortunate regions for the upcoming dry seasons that naturally follow the annual flooding. 

As long as they're spending billions - why not use it logically.

----------


## Tom Sawyer

> In defence, a metre of standing water was seasonal 75-100 years ago, as any water build-up to be had drained naturally or was coordinated by a complex klong system [which, of course, has been limited with mindless industrialization].


Which actually raises the question about the Big Bag and other flood defences. Those aside, and while not underestimating the damage, it seems the water pretty much "drained naturally" for the most part as predicted didn't it? I mean despite the blockages - the water stayed a bit longer sure - but it was gone pretty much exactly as the government/water types predicted. Mr Blabber Mouth on TC Ch3 kind of went back to his usual thing in the studio within a week or two and his cute little girl sidekick went back to her "Ka, Ka, Ka" routine.

----------


## hazz

> ^ water-hyacinth. Can we eat it? There's a business in that stuff...


I know of a few places that use beds of water hyacinth as the last stage of clueing their waste water of heavy metals. These plants have a serious affinity to the stuff, to the point that the ash they are left with when they burn the stuff is quite toxic.

So I would say, even if they are edible. In a country like thailand; its unlikely you would fine water clean enough for to want to grow them for food.

----------


## Takeovers

I came back to this thread by looking through the videos posted by Zampan0.

 :smiley laughing: 

The guy actually manages to sound halfway serious through the first video. In the middle of the second he finally shows himself as the loopy he is. Most funny stuff.

About the water hyacinths. This is what you can make of them. They have shown up in the shops for a while, I believe as handicraft from Africa.

Water hyacinth bag products, buy Water hyacinth bag products from alibaba.com

Maybe they could be used as a source of biogas if there is enough of the stuff and it grows quite rapidly.

----------


## Sailing into trouble

SO Thailand is in the same predicament as New Orleans and many other areas on the Mississippi. Then we can look at Holland, much of London. Yip buggering about with nature costs money. So you either build the infrastructure like Holland or don't like New Orleans. Pay up front or pay after the flood. Toyota and every other multi nic knew about the dangers of flooding. Set up shop simply because it made business sense.

----------


## Zampan0

> I came back to this thread by looking through the videos posted by Zampan0. The guy actually manages to sound halfway serious through the first video. In the middle of the second he finally shows himself as the loopy he is. Most funny stuff.


I would like to know what it is that Lord Stirling has to say in the posted vid.#2 that you find "loopy". If you are referring to Scalar Technology & HAARP being used to change the earths climate conditions as being "loopy", it is you that may be missing several cards out of a full deck.

Scalar Technology and HAARP are very real and have been progressing in magnitude and results for over two decades. The Russian Federation allong with China have joined into this technology -in a big way- as well. Make no mistake, the Gulf Loop Current has stalled and this has caused significant changes in the northern jet stream as well as the southern jet stream. You see, these changes effect the entire world from floods to droughts to brutal European winters. Do you think world wide food shortages are "loopy"? Think again.

You may be referring to Stirlings comments about Matt Simmens & Dr. Kelly (of England I believe) having been "whacked" or murdered by the governments involved as being "loopy". It is now legal under U.S. law and was at the time of Matt Simmen's death being performed, to murder or execute ANY person that is in conflict with Americas "National Security".

"Toto, I've a feeling we're not in Kanas any more" - Dorothy's comment from "The Wizard of Oz.

Here's a bit of info on Scalar technology. And again, I may have missed something, so please respond to what you consider "loopy" in Lord Stirlings video #2.

Historical Background of Scalar EM Weapons

----------


## Takeovers

Directly scientific absurdity was this comment about cold air from the high atmosphere touching ground and cause freezing like in some movies. The cold air from high is very low density. When coming down it would be compressed and actually quite warm. Remember filling the tyres of your bicycle? The pump becomes warm through compression.

Most compelling if there is a change in the gulf stream it would be instantly felt in europe. We would already be in an Ice Age if anything of that were true.

There is a lot more but I cannot be bothered.

Edit: I am aware he said the instant freeze is a possibility only, and mentioned that old bullshit about the frozen Mammut but it is not a possibility at all.

----------


## Zampan0

> Directly scientific absurdity was this comment about cold air from the high atmosphere touching ground and cause freezing like in some movies.


You are very wrong. I've read about and watched other vids. how this scenario is scientifically factual. As to going on and finding vids and articles for you, to prove Lord Stirlings message, I'll just agree with and go along with your quoted statement below.




> There is a lot more but I cannot be bothered.

----------


## cambtek

The cambodian weather service is warning of severe flooding again this year.
Just because a weather event is a one in fifty years or a hundred years event,it doesnt mean that it cant happen again next year.
In australia lake eyre which is the huge catchment in central australia can be dry for decades.
It has been full for three years out of the last four.
Here in cambodia we have had more than five severe rain storms since early january-totally unseasonal.
If one had a factory on the flood plain in thailand there would be no more insurance cover after last years disaster.
I cant see the factories surviving another event-cambodia and burma beckon....

----------


## BobR

The minimum wage in Cambodia is $45 a month or about $1.50 a day, in Vietnam it's $39.80 or $1.20 a day.  Thailand wants to pay complete idiots a relatively inflated wage of over $10.00 a day in exchange for their votes in the last election.  It does not take an MBA to figure out where business will go and why.   
Then there's the floods, the ridiculous visa rules, the childishness of Thai male workers, the political instability, the corruption........and whatever else.

----------


## robuzo

^The infrastructure in Thailand is still better than Cambodia or Vietnam, and corruption less bad in Thailand than in Vietnam. For labor-intensive, relatively low-tech manufacturing like sewing or sorting recyclables Cambodia is a better choice, but for more serious industry Thailand is better. Thailand could do a few things to make it more competitive than it is even with the (relatively) higher wage rate, but that would require institutional reform that can't really take place without a change in the culture. I don't mean among laborers but rather the political and bureaucratic culture.

----------


## Takeovers

> For labor-intensive, relatively low-tech manufacturing like sewing or sorting recyclables Cambodia is a better choice, but for more serious industry Thailand is better.


I agree about Cambodia or Laos, but Vietnam can compete or very soon will.

Out of personal interest I wonder what NIKON is doing. Will they rebuild? A lot of NIKON equipment is not available on the market right now. Both my camera and the one I would like to buy next were built in Thailand and are not available in the market any more except few remaining pieces out of stock at very inflated prices.

I am not saying my personal interest in these items is important. But it shows the flood has its consequences worldwide. My guess is they will build again in the same place, maybe with better flood precautions. Any other location will take even longer to restart production, I guess.

These items are high tech and require trained staff.

----------


## Butterfly

a lot of investors are now looking outside Thailand,

the problem is their choice is limited, only Malaysia could be a serious player

----------


## BobR

^  I was completely amazed and surprised at Kuala Lumpur when I went there in December.  I was expecting something like Bangkok, but that City was beautiful, clean and modern.  Even the driving in Malaysia is civilized compared to here.  I think both KL and Malaysia are highly underrated.

If they have decent night life of the Soi 6 variety available, I would like to live there.

----------


## Butterfly

> I was expecting something like Bangkok, but that City was beautiful, clean and modern.


it's a small city actually, and very boring after a while, I was there 2 months ago and hated it

Good indian food though,

the business is outside KL in those factory parks,

----------


## Sailing into trouble

> Originally Posted by Thetyim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by robuzo
> ...


How about cranberries!

Go good with the Thai Christmas Turkey...........

----------


## Rural Surin

> Originally Posted by robuzo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Thetyim
> ...


Too tropical for cranberries,

----------


## robuzo

How about more crocodile farms? They sure do liven things up when the floods occur.

----------


## good2bhappy

> I was there 2 months ago and hated it


lived there for 4 years
loved it

----------


## Zampan0

I decided to take a bit of time and post a few pics and vids that back up my previous post. It's a bit more complicated than inflating a bicycle tire.


The loop current goes out and breaks up @ approx. 250 miles from the U.S. coast. Just as Lord Stirling said in the posted vid., the Gulf Stream Loop Current has broken in the Gulf of Mexico. The much smaller current that moves to warm the European Atlantic ocean no longer has the velocity to reach Europe, not even close.

Source: DEOS: Current velocities of the Gulf Stream



This stalled/broken current DOES effect the northern jet stream.

This vid. is from August, 2010. You won't find much -if anything- being talked about concerning the gulf loop being stalled after 2010.
Gulf loop current and Gulf Stream Broken Affecting Europes Climate Ice Age Now!!! Good one BP!!! - YouTube

A vid about the Atlantic Drift Current, again from Aug. 2010.
Gulf Stream and North Atlantic Dying - YouTube

It's sort of hard (impossible?) to refute this fellows research findings.
From Jan. 2011:



This vid concerns the solar effects and pole shift which are major factors in the fast approching ice age. 



"As the Earths magnetic field continues to move, at some point the changes will effect all sorts of established systems such as charts, directions, documentation, software, and yes  more airports"

The speed of the pole shift has been dramatically speeding up for the past several years. The increased speed in the pole shift has come to the point where airports must change GPS readings for the landing of airplanes daily.

Magnetic Pole Shift May Close Airports - surviving disaster and emergency - Modern Survival Blog

From an article on the "National Geographic" web site:

"It read like science fiction  and I quickly realized it would make for a great movie," Emmerich said. "I began researching  and found the underlying science pretty real." 
<i>Day After Tomorrow</i> Movie: Could Ice Age Occur Overnight?

0K, we have several very real factors that will bring about an ice age very soon. There are allot of dis-info articles out there that are trying to refute this evidence. TPTB have basically stopped just about all comment and current scientific info on the subject ( bicycle tire inflation evidence excepted).

All that I can say is, just watch Lord Stirlings vids. and make up your own minds on the subject. There may be ways and places to be that will minimise the effects on ourselves and our loved ones. There are a whole lot of other articles and web sites that can offer suggestions on minimising the effects. From what I have seen and read, Thailand is a pretty good place to be.

----------


## Zampan0

This will be my second to last post on this subject unless I feel the need to reply. 

I am finding it more difficult than I first thought to gather more information on this matter, one has to ask one's self why this is. It is beyond my capibility to try and explain what it is that I believe to be, the root of the said supression without my sounding like a "conspiracy therorist". So, I will offer two articles from the same site and let you decide for yourselves the reasons -that I personally believe to be true- for the supression of such a grave matter.


"Yep, that’s right. Global Cooling.
Which means one of two things.
Either it was a printing error.
Or the global elite is perfectly well aware that global cooling represents a far more serious and imminent threat to the world than global warming, but is so far unwilling to admit it except behind closed doors.
Let me explain briefly why this is a bombshell waiting to explode."

Life on this Earth Just Changed: The North Atlantic Current is Gone

Global Cooling and the New World Order

----------


## Zampan0

After posting the above post I remembered reading a Henry Makow article from June 19, 2010. This will probably discredit my previous posts for most of you, but I remember reading the article when it first came out and -after serious consideration- I believed then and I believe now, that what is said in the article is true. The cabal -that the author of the article was a part of- may have changed their plan somewhat, the results are very similar indeed. 

It didn't take me long to find the article, but after reading of late how Henry may have 'turned', I was surprised to find it still 'up'. You may want to save it.

*"In 1903, Cabalist Banker Prophesied Gulf Apocalypse"*

_"In 1903, they knew that an oil reservoir emptying into the oceans would become an apocalypse and could destroy the entire earth."_ 


In 1903, Cabalist Banker Prophesied Gulf Apocalypse - henrymakow.com

& -"This makes Katrina look like a grade school fire drill." http://johndotyjr.blogspot.com/2010/...ife-as-we.html Nothing has changed since this article was writen except the fact that even more oil is at the bottom of the gulf. There hasn't been a hurricane in the gulf since the start of the disaster, but as Matt Simmons said, when a hurricane does come, the nature of a hurricane is to bring all of the oil and chemical toxins on the bottom, to the surface. May God help The South.

" Do not kill them, or my people may forget; make them totter by your power, and bring them down, O Lord, our shield." Psalm 59:11

----------


## dcpublius

30% back up and running is actually a very good result.  Water damage cleanup is not easy and it takes a lot of time.  And there are only so many qualified cleanup companies that can do this work - some places need to wait their turn.  

You guys are talking about this flood as if it happened every year... Yes, there is flooding every year but it's minor.  This year, Thailand got the most rain in 50 years.  It's not like this stuff happens all the time.  

And yes, many of these companies ARE covered by insurance.  Not all, not fully, but many will get a payout and you can read about the losses sustained by insurance companies due to the payouts in the news.  

Lastly, Thailand is becoming a nation of customers.  If a widget factory wants to move to China, they can.  But that also means they will be facing very high import duties on their widgets since Thailand taxes all imports to death.  It may or may not me cheaper to pay Thai labor $10/day...

----------


## Butterfly

some of those factories are at 70% of their production capacity already

----------


## StrontiumDog

*News Headlines
*
*Thai flooding impact on tech companies, suppliers*

Published: Wednesday, 22 Feb 2012 | 7:25 PM ET 

What tech manufacturers and suppliers have been saying about the impact from heavy flooding in Thailand:

Oct.  12, 2011: Seagate Technology PLC, which makes hard drives, says its  factories in Thailand have been operational, but it may have difficulty  making hard drives because of constraints in getting parts.

Oct.  17: Computer hard drive maker Western Digital Corp. says flooding  damage to its Thailand locations will have a significant impact on its  operations and its ability to meet customer demand the rest of the year.

Oct.  18: Apple Inc. CEO Tim Cook says he is "virtually certain there will be  an overall industry shortage of disk drives." Cook warns that Apple's  Mac lines will be most affected.

Oct.  19: Data storage equipment maker Emulex Corp. says a subcontracted  manufacturing facility in Ayudhaya has suspended operations due to  flooding.

Oct. 24:  Fabrinet, which provides services and parts for optical,  electro-mechanical and electronic manufacturing companies, says it  expects its Chokchai plants to remain shuttered through the rest of the  quarter.

Emcore  Corp., which makes semiconductor-based components for broadband, fiber  optic, solar and other markets, says flooding penetrated a contractor's  production facility over the weekend, submerging some equipment. Emcore  says it will have trouble meeting customer demand for fiber optic  products, but it's ramping up production in China and other areas. The  company's solar division wasn't affected by the floods.

Oct.  26: Computer networking equipment maker Digi International Inc. says  flooding inundated an unnamed contract manufacturer, leaving it unclear  when it can resume working with Digi. Digi says it has halted all of its  Thailand-based operations as it reviews how it to meet existing  business requirements by working with other contract manufacturers or  using its own manufacturing operation in the U.S. and inventory on hand.

Semiconductor maker LSI Corp. warns that supply-chain uncertainties because of the flooding may weigh on fourth-quarter results.

Nov.  1: JDS Uniphase Corp., which makes products for communications  companies to test the quality of their networks, says it expects revenue  in the current quarter to be reduced by $35 million to $45 million  because of flooding. It says it has added employees in Thailand to help  meet customer's needs.

Nov.  2: Lenovo Group Ltd., a leading maker of personal computers, says  flooding in Thailand will likely impact the global supply of hard disk  drives. It says it will "monitor the situation closely and take  necessary actions to mitigate the potential impact."

Nov.  9: Cisco Systems Inc. says it is closely watching fallout from the  flooding, particular for the effect on disk drives for its set-top boxes  and on its optical-networking products. It says it has contingency  plans in place to minimize any impact and has factored that into  forecasts, but it expects things won't return to normal for several  quarters.

Nov. 10:  Research group IDC says the disaster's real effect isn't expected to hit  makers of personal computers until early next year. In a worst-case  scenario, PC shipments could drop more than 20 percent from previous  forecasts in the first quarter of 2012. IDC says many of the personal  computers that will be sold during the holiday season have already been  produced or can be made with existing supplies of hard drives, limiting  disruptions from the flooding.

Nov.  15: Dell Inc. says revenue will likely be hampered in the next few  quarters because of shortages in hard drives. The company says it still  cannot pinpoint the magnitude or duration of hard drive shortages  because of the complexity of the situation. That means the industry  needs to pay attention to how it allocates its resources through at  least the first quarter of 2012. Dell notes that it has worked through  other supply shortages in the industry before.

Nov.  16: NetApp Inc., a data-storage company, says supplies of hard disk  drives are probably adequate for the current quarter, but flooding may  affect revenue and margins next year.

Nov.  17: Marvell Technology Group Ltd., which makes digital storage devices  and network components and chips for smartphones and other wireless  devices, says damage from the floods will have an effect on its  business, but the company says it has a strong balance sheet and diverse  sources of revenue, which will help it manage those effects.

Nov.  21: Hewlett-Packard Co. says supply constraints should start to ease by  the end of the fiscal second quarter, which ends in April. But the  company says the situation remains dynamic. "I've been on the phone with  the heads of all four of our disk drive partners and I'm not even sure  they have a complete picture about when they're going to be back up and  running," CEO Meg Whitman said. She says the company expects to get more  than its fair share of drives because of long-term relationships with  suppliers, but "this is going to be pretty tough for the industry."

Nov. 22: TiVo Inc. warns of increased costs for hard drives in the current quarter.

Nov.  28: Seagate says it will hit the low end of its previously forecast  range of disk drive shipments. Seagate now expects to ship 43 million  units in the current quarter. In October, it had projected 40 million to  50 million units.

Nov.  30: Analog and mixed-signal semiconductor maker Semtech Corp. says it  expects results to be hampered in the current quarter. It issues a  quarterly forecast that is short of analysts' expectations for adjusted  earnings and revenue.

Dec.  8: IHS iSuppli estimates that the flooding will result in a shortfall  of nearly 4 million PCs — most of them laptops — shipped in the first  quarter of 2012. The research firm now expects global PC shipments to  total 84.2 million in the period, down from a previous estimate of 88  million. This would be a drop of nearly 12 percent from the  October-to-December period, using iSuppli's estimate of 95.3 million PCs  in the current quarter.

Dec.  12: Intel cuts its fourth-quarter revenue outlook, saying that  companies are reducing inventories and microprocessor purchases because  of shortages of hard drives.

Jan.  4, 2012: Seagate says it shipped more hard disk drives in its December  quarter than it had expected and will post revenue above its earlier  guidance.

Jan. 5:  Research firm Gartner Inc. lowers its global technology spending growth  forecast because of the sluggish economy and the euro crisis. Gartner  says the computer hardware sector will be the hardest hit, hurt by  supply constraints in the hard disk drive industry.

Jan.  12: Gartner and IDC both say personal-computer shipments dipped  slightly during the final three months of last year. Although sales have  already been hurt by the popularity of mobile devices, the disk drive  shortages compounded the problem.

Jan.  18: Sanmina-SCI Corp., which makes parts used in electronic equipment,  says its fiscal first-quarter net income plunged 70 percent as flooding  in Thailand and weakness in its communications networks division hurt  sales.

Jan. 23:  Western Digital CEO John Coyne says progress in restoring capacity in  Thailand is "significantly ahead of our original expectations" and is  reflected in the results in the latest quarter.

Chip-maker  International Rectifier Corp. cuts its revenue forecast for the last  three months of 2011 because of lower demand in China and Europe and  supply-chain disruptions due to flooding.

Jan.  24: II-VI Inc., which makes lenses and other parts for lasers, says its  profit dropped 31 percent in the fiscal second quarter as flooding in  Thailand hurt its optics business.

Server  technology company Super Micro Computer Inc. reaffirms that the impact  of hard drive supplies will make the current quarter challenging.  Revenue in the latest quarter grew less than 1 percent, hurt by the  shortages.

Jan. 25:  Molex Inc., which makes electronic components and cables, says its  fiscal second-quarter net income fell 18 percent on a one-time charge  and higher expenses as revenue declined due to flooding.

Semiconductor  maker LSI Corp. predicts it will start the new year with a surprisingly  strong quarter. The outlook helps assure investors that LSI is past the  problems caused by the hard disk shortages, which had threatened to  have ripple effects on LSI's semiconductors for data storage and  networking.

Jan.  26: Japanese electronics company NEC Corp. says it is slashing 10,000  jobs worldwide and would lose money for the full year amid weakness in  its mobile phone business and flooding in Thailand, which hit its  platform business. The flooding damaged its factory, and NEC says it  planned to build a replacement.

Marvell  Technology lowers its fourth-quarter revenue outlook, citing Thailand  flooding and weak year-end demand among mobile and wireless customers.

Emulex  Corp., a maker of data storage and network equipment, says it was able  to restore full production capacity at a cost of $2.1 million, reducing  gross margins during the latest quarter.

Feb.  7: Emerson Electric says its net income fell 23 percent as the  diversified manufacturing and technology company saw costs rise and  sales take a hit from flooding in Thailand. Flooding caused supply chain  disruptions that hurt results at Emerson's process management division  and to a lesser extent at its network power business, delaying about  $300 million in sales, most of which are expected to be recovered this  year.

Feb. 9:  Lenovo Group Ltd., the world's second-biggest maker of PCs, says a  global shortage caused by flooding is adding $5 to $10 to the cost of  each hard drive. Chief Financial Officer Wong Waiming says the impact of  the floods on hard drive production will "likely continue to affect  global PC supply" into the next quarter and hard drive costs "will  continue to stay high in the short term."

Wednesday:  Hewlett Packard Co. blames flooding for more than half of its drop in  revenue, a 7 percent decline to $30 billion. HP says it decided to  divert supplies of drives to higher-margin products. It expects  constraints to continue in the quarter through April, but the effect on  revenue should be smaller compared with the recent quarter.

----------


## Sailing into trouble

One thing to remember about expanding polar ice sheets it is has a  moderating effect on the oceans. They become less stormy and allow easier passage for small boats. So not all bad news. But then because of the Ozone hole we will all fry anyway.

Early South Pacific travel and St Brendan's voyages to North america, Vikings Spanish guys.etc Anthropologists are very keen on this notion. So not all gloom and doom. Unless you live under the new Ice Sheet!

----------


## Zampan0

"There is no end to life"

----------


## Sailing into trouble

I am very surprised that we still have a planet.

----------


## Mid

*Japanese firms may quit Thailand: survey*
Wednesday, 29 February 2012        



*BANGKOK:* Almost one in 10 Japanese manufacturers with operations in Thailand plans to relocate out of the kingdom after last year's devastating floods, a survey showed Wednesday.

Electronics  makers were particularly hard hit, with more than half directly  affected by the disaster, according to the poll of 1,345 companies by  the Japanese Chamber of Commerce Bangkok (JCCB), in which 366 responded.
"The  electronics sector suffered more than other industries," said Setsuo  Iuchi, chairman of the organisation's economic research committee,  adding that such companies were now trying to spread their risk.

Eight percent of all Japanese manufacturers in Thailand  plan to relocate out of the country, while 85 percent will resume their  business in the same place. Others expect to move within the kingdom.

The months-long floods last year took a heavy toll on Thailand's industrial heartland north of Bangkok, with many factories forced to close temporarily.
Japanese auto giant Honda has suspended operations since early October at its factory in Ayutthaya, where it was forced to destroy more than 1,000 cars that were submerged by the muddy waters.

The  survey showed 72 percent of manufacturers expected to resume their  operations between December 2011 and March 2012, while 21 percent will  restart in April-May this year, and six percent in June or later.

"Those companies that are resuming late have to wait for new machinery imported from Japan, and some are still waiting to see the Thai government's flood prevention plan," Iuchi said.

The JCCB has urged the Thai government to speed up the implementation of a flood control plan.

brecorder.com

----------


## Mid

*Most Japanese companies to stay in Thailand despite floods*
1 March 2012 

 
_Flooding in Thailand._

*Bangkok* (dpa)  Most Japanese companies with subsidiaries in Thailand  plan to stay in their current locations despite last years devastating  floods, a Japanese trade official said Thursday.

 Thai-Japanese Chamber of Commerce official Yoshito Kato said only  three Japanese electronics manufacturing companies have made plans to  relocate as a result of the floods, which badly disrupted supply chains  dependent on factories located in industrial zones north of the Thai  capital.

 Most of these companies will stay in the same locations in Thailand, thats for sure, Kato said.

 Most of the companies will be back to full capacity by April or May, he added.

 According to a survey of Thai-Japanese joint ventures published this  week by the Japan External Trade Organisation, some 8 per cent of the  366 respondents said they planned to relocate to other countries,  including Malaysia, Indonesia or Vietnam.

 The survey said about 64 percent of the responding Japanese companies  see overall business conditions in Thailand improving, while 18 percent  were pessimistic.

 Thai Prime Minister Yingluck Shinawatra is scheduled to visit Japan  on March 6-9 in a bid to regain the confidence of Japanese investors.

 Kato said Japanese investors hoped Yinglucks government would  implement effective flood-prevention policies and keep Japanese-based  companies informed of its plans.

bikyamasr.com

----------


## billy the kid

some are now relocating or moving out of thailand.
insurance hassles being cited also
what plans do the thai's really have in
preventing another mishap.

----------


## Mid

*Ex-Thai PM eyes economic rebound after floods*
 March 2, 2012



             Former Thai prime minister Abhisit Vejjajiva said Friday he expects the  kingdom's economy to rebound in the first quarter of 2012 as firms  increase output following last year's devastating floods.

  Abhisit made his comments on a visit to Japan where he had been meeting  industry leaders as part of a drive to reassure businesses thinking of  fleeing the country as a result of the disaster.

  Among those whose businesses suffered when heavy rains brought chaos to  swathes of the country was car giant Honda, which was forced to  suspended operations at one of its factories in October.

  The plant in central Ayutthaya province lost more than 1,000 cars when  they were submerged in the muddy waters that also swamped Bangkok, an  image Abhisit said became "the symbol of the industrial damage from the  flooding".

  "I would say that the majority of companies have already resumed  operations, many of them at the pre-crisis level," Abhisit told  journalists in Tokyo.

  "Yesterday at my meeting with Honda, they confirmed by the end of this  month they will be back in operation. So we expect a quite strong  rebound in the first quarter this year."

  Honda said it plans to restart the Ayutthaya plant by the end of March  and expects to have operations back to normal in early April.

  Thailand suffered a double-digit contraction in the final three months  of 2011, the sharpest on record, as the worst floods in half a century  pummelled the nation's industrial sector.

  The months-long floods took a heavy toll on Thailand's industrial  heartland north of Bangkok, with many factories forced to close  temporarily.

  A recent survey showed almost one in 10 Japanese manufacturers with  operations in Thailand now plans to relocate out of the kingdom.

  Electronics makers were particularly hard hit, with more than half  directly affected by the disaster, according to the poll of 1,345  companies by the Japanese Chamber of Commerce Bangkok (JCCB).

  The JCCB has urged the Thai government to speed up the implementation of a flood control plan.

terradaily.com

----------


## Mid

> a lot of investors are now looking outside Thailand,
> 
> the problem is their choice is limited, only Malaysia could be a serious player


well it seems you were half right ......................

----------


## ENT

Some are on the move to P'ma, lower labour costs.

----------


## Butterfly

> "I would say that the majority of companies have already resumed operations, many of them at the pre-crisis level,"


what is it that she is smoking ?  :Confused:

----------


## Butterfly

> Originally Posted by Butterfly
> 
> 
> a lot of investors are now looking outside Thailand,
> 
> the problem is their choice is limited, only Malaysia could be a serious player
> 
> 
> well it seems you were half right ......................


not sure what you mean, 

actually my post above should say "a lot of companies are now looking outside Thailand", not investors

----------


## Mid

limiting the options to Malaysia ...............

----------


## Butterfly

^ could you try to make complete sentences or articulate your arguments instead of cryptic one liners  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ENT

*Major Thai garment companies moving to Burma*
Monday, 19 March 2012 13:49	 Mizzima News   

(Mizzima) – Some of Thailand’s top garment companies will move their operations to Burma in the coming year.

At least six leading garment manufacturers plan to set up shop to take advantage of lower wages by the second half of the year, according to an article in The Nation newspaper on Saturday. The companies would hire up to 3,000 workers, officials said. More than one dozen of Thailand’s largest garment manufacturers have moved to neighboring countries which offer a cheaper labour force.

The companies would start operations by investing about US$ 10 in each plant for a total of $60 million. 

Thailand is already Burma’s second largest investor, following China. It is investing heavily in the oil and natural gas sector, and is expected to also take advantage of Burma’s cheaper labour force and its close proximity.

*More;*

Major Thai garment companies moving to Burma

----------

